# Silly nicknames for your V...



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone else had come up with silly nicknames for their viszla (most useful when you don't want them to hear you.. I know Hercules' ears prick up whenever we say his name! 

Anyway so far we have....

H
Hbomb
Hydrocarbon
Herculean halfwit
Hellhound (on a bad day!?)

My brotherinlaw's dog (Bruno) is called...
Brunoscopy
Noo noos
Noonooheady

I just wondered if anyone had such idiotic names for their dogs as us?!


----------



## Kaya (Jul 17, 2011)

When she was a puppy, I think my neighbors probably thought her name was "No biting!"

Somehow, back when Kaya was still teeny-tiny, we started referring to her as a little rat (as a term of endearment, really!), and it stuck. We rarely actually ever call her Kaya, it is usually something silly like:
Kay-Kay
K-rat
Ratty
Ratty-rat-rat
Rat-tastic one
Rat-shaped dog
Dog-shaped rat

Poor thing. It's a wonder that she is so well-adjusted despite having such cruel owners! ;D


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

There was another thread like this....love it!

Lincoln is: McLovin :
Slink butt baby V (lol) 
Stinkin Lincoln
Slinky Linnky
Baby V
Dip S**t ( for THOSE moments) 

Believe it or not he comes to all of them except dip s**t....cuz he KNOWS hes in trouble.  Lol


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol my boyfriend and I just had a good laugh at your post, Kaya. Whenever something sparks my interest on this site I'll read it to him and he lost it at ratty rat rat. Too funny.

Otto goes by: 

Otto potatto
Ottowy potattowy
Ottowist potattowist
Little man
Little Baby Otto
My puppy (pronounced my poopy) that's all Dave- I take no part in that !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ginger Ninja, SillyViz, Roubles and sometimes she gets called Gabriel (don't know why I call her that as it's my youngest son's name!)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

;D 
Will
Willie Boy
William
Prince William
Buddy
Mr. William
Silly Willie
Meatball
;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac's real name is Mackinac from the island in Michigan where my wife and I met although we now live in the UK

Put he goes by:
Mac
Sausage Head
Mackie
Mackers
Macaroo
Mac Attack
Mackie Doo


----------



## mollys mum (Feb 3, 2012)

Molly
Molly Moo
Molly Dog
Mog-a-log
Molly Monster
Monster Moo

..and for some reason - Sausage Pie!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Our V's name is Imli - which translates to 'tamarind'. Nicknames, though, are another matter ;D Here goes-

Squiggly Wiggly 
Filet Mignon
Imli Pimli
Stinky poo (when a bath is long overdue)
Poopster (usually after her walks  )
Anee-monee
Papillon 
Boo Boo
Micro-li
Nano-li 

That's all I can remember right now. I'm sure there are plenty more. And she knows then all! :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June's nicknames
Loony Junie
Junie pie
Wiggle Butt - I don't think its attached to the rest of her body at times.

The Enforcer - She is my Momma said NO dog. If I tell her something is off limits she will correct another dog if they try to do it.

Cash's nicknames
Bubba or Bubba Cash
My son thinks its funny to call him Carol. He will come when called by any of the names.

Lucy's nicknames.
Little Lucy or Whittle Wucy.
When I mix up the girls names they are sometimes Jucy or Lune. (June + Lucy)


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Laszlo's are so far.....

Lasz (of course)
Laz-lobo (my favorite for some reason)
Lobo
Bobo
Sh**head...
Newt
Numnutz
Laszlo "booger" "blue" Looney
Sicko
seems "hey" is sort of a nickname i say it soooo much!!!!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy's are:

Puppers
Poopers
Numb Nuts (although he has no nuts)
Roy Roy
Buddy

And he does respond to all of them too, except for Numb Nuts, we usually use that one when he's doing something silly.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is
THE STUD MUFFIN!
THE TURDINATOR


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley is:

- Bubba (okay, I know this is a boy nickname, but she doesn't ACT like a girl!)
- Ri
- Ri-Ree
- Fart Face (I'm sure all you V owners understand this...)
- Butt Face
- Turd (when she's being stubborn)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro- Astro boy, Monster boy, Slow Coach, Big boy, Boof, boofhead.

Ozkar- Little man, mate, trouble.

Zsa Zsa- Bubby girl, bub, Sweetheart, princess.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a good one!  

Sophie - Silly Beanz, Funny Bunz, Lovey Dovey + about five additional names in Russian and Latvian ;D

Pachita - Chiri Piri : (I'm sure I'll have more in a few months!)


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa - Pips, Pipper, Angel girl, Boogie

She also has 2 theme songs that I made up and sing to her every morning when I take her out of her crate...

I used to introduce her to others as "Crazy Pippa", but our trainer who LOVES Pippa (and has a V and a Brittany) made me start introducing her as "Full of Life Pippa" ;D


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch - Fincheroo, Finchie, Honeyhead, Zigzag (she always sleeps with her head flipped around, so her body is in a "Z" shape), Sweetface, TeenyMeeny (she's 25-35lbs smaller than our labs), Suncatcher


My boyfriend also makes up songs for her all the time, and she "talks" like a Southern street kid, since she was rescued from the streets of Georgia. ;D


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

These are all hilarious. Our nicknames for Lulu aren't nearly as exotic as some I just read, but here goes:

-Lulubelle
-Lu
-Sweet Girl
-Little Girl
-Pretty Girl
-Dollface, Doll
-Little S**t
-The Lion

She, like other Vs here, also frequently gets serenaded by my husband and I with her various theme songs


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I sing to Willie, too! I have a Lazy Boy rocking recliner, and when I sit down in it in the evening, Willie sometimes comes over and drapes himself across my lap (as much as he can). He wants so much at these times to be a lap dog! So anyway, sung to the tune of "Rock-a-Bye Baby" --

Rock-a-bye Willie, in the tree top,
When the wind blows, the cradle will rock.
When the bough breaks, the cradle will fall,
And down will come Willie, cradle and all!"

I know. It's ridiculous. He relaxes completely, and I have 70 pounds of Vizsla draped across me. HA-Ha-ha!! ;D He reverts to his puppyhood.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Foxie- Mama, Fox, Mama Bear
Vino- Big boy, Little Man, V


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

That is so cute, Mswhipple! 

My song to Otto usually goes something like this...

You Drive me Crazy!
Uh uh
Like no one else!
uh uh
You Drive me Crazy!
But I can't help myself!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter as a puppy: Dexter Dooty the pain in the booty!
Dexter now: Dexter Dooty the root, toot, tooty!

Scarlet always: Scarly Darly


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Malcolm is always Malcolm or Mal...

Unless he's Ding Dong, Turd, or Ham Bone.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I always call Phoebe my "leggy red head" in conversation.

I'm often misunderstood though...

"... time to let my leggy red head out of her crate..."
"... my wife is away tonight so it's just me and my leggy red head..."
"... if you knew leggy red heads like I know leggy red heads..."


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ellie: mc bellie, beetle.bob, baby
frank: frankie, fracious( french pro), doomasz, buddy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ALL of the above - we do need a new dictionary for V's


----------



## dixiethevizsla (Jan 11, 2012)

I love this thread!!

Our Vizsla girl is named - Dixie. 

Our kids wanted to name her "Cinnamon."

We compromised and her registered name is "Dixie's Cinnamon Stick."

We were children of the 70's - some of you from that generation may remember "Dixie Riddle Cups" ? 

Here are her nicknames...

Dixie Riddle Cup 
Dixie Chic
Dixie Riddle Chic
The Dixie Stampede 
Dixie Wixie
Dixie Wixie Cinnamon Stixie... (used most and always said in a goofy voice/accent)

And when we are referring to her but don't want her to know we use -
The Stick
Red Dog
RD 
(i.e. Look at the red dog! or Check out the RD (when she's doing something funny, but if we say her name, she'll stop!))


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My little Pacsirta already has a list with nicknames! 

Pachirta, Pachita, Pachi, Porky, Porchia, Ponchik, Pochkin....


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Adding new nicknames to Sophie and Pacsirta: 

Whineraner (Sophie) and Sniffindor (Pacsirta).
Derived from Sophie's constant whining about everything and Pacsirta's nose constantly sniffing EVERYTHING appropriate and not so appropriate.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer: dozie wozie, seizure boy, allergy boy, crazy, doster with the moster, dozmon, meatball

Penny is only 10 weeks so were at penny Lou, penny lane, penny the pistol, mini me, pee pee penny, pee pee pants...she pees a lot being a pup. Ha ha.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

We have a 4 and a 1/2 month old called Ester. She is referred to as 
Nestie, baby girl, Pestie, Rasta, Baby Rasta, Creature, (term of endearment, honestly), Pippylongstocking (refers to gangly legs), and my husband always calls her Peter???


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby- Rubes, Ruby Lu, Ruby Roo, Baby Girl, Sweet Girl, Daddy's girl, Big Red Machine and Farts McGee

Doggie Daycare calls her Wiggle Butts and Sweet Pea. She responds to those now. I love that I have others giving my V nicknames.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Simply just ' Farting machine' or Farty! lol :-X


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden is mostly called "cray cray" or just "cray" because he's a nut all the time. But he also goes by hey, haederade, pretty boy and haedy.

However, my sister insists on calling him moose. No idea why but my whole family calls him it now.

I do like "leggy redhead" though. Quite creative!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

gawd this thread is sweet...like..oozing...sweeet..giving me a toothache. 

Aoife is turd-butt mostly. Occasionally Windy. yes...cuz of the uh..'wind' she produces.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

This is a fun thread.

Summit becomes - 

Summi - roo
Summi - sito
Summi - tito
Sito 
Tito
Puppy - sito 
Puppy - tito
Silly - sito 
Silly - tito

(It goes on and on )

Mr. Bumpy (allergy season)
Mr. Smelly
Pooper
Smelly Boy
Red Boy Dog


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh (pronounced Oaker):

Oq
Cute Butt - because I love his little butt
The Butt
Spazoid
Mad Man

And we often say, "Should we unleash the beast?" when we are in a field.


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

So Loke has gained many nicknames, a few are....
Lolo
Lokiemokie
Red
Reddog
Lokness monster
Lokedoodlemuffin
Angel Shark (part angel part shark)
Spooty
Spootyhead
Swirly butt
Just to name a few, lol


----------



## HigginsMom (Jun 25, 2012)

Higgins is Higgy, Piggy, and Pig (since he snorts like a pig and never gets enough food). We also call him Bubby but I don't remember how that started.


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Ryker quickly became The Shrew, (as in Taming of the Shrew because he's impossible to chill out as a puppy, as I'm sure you know.)

Fruit bat- so named for when he's on his back and his ears and skin fall back, I think he looks like the fruit bat, you know, from Fern Gully?

Da puppy 

Crazy

But most prevalent is Ryker-Face. Not sure where that started, but we call him Ryker-face ALL the time. 

Or almond balls, from my husband.


----------

